# Best hair remover?



## MattG (Jul 12, 2014)

So im sure im not the only dude here that shaves his chest arms and back. All the test has caused me to grow hair like crazy, and shaving with a razor only lasts half a day before everythings all stubbly and scratchy again. I decided to try Nair for men spray, and that shit sucks. If you leave it on too long it eats your skin off, any shorter and it only gets half of the hair. I left it on for way too long and made myself bleed the last time.lol but it did work and lasted a long time. Any other stuff out there you know works good?


----------



## tripletotal (Jul 12, 2014)

Subbed. Would love to hear what's working. Laser seems like the best but all that money i could be spending on gear...


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jul 12, 2014)

Here's a tip to keep your razor lasting longer get an old pair of jeans and run the razor blade backwards up the jeans it'll keep the razor sharper. I shave chest head and arms if I could reach my back I would shave that too. But I alternate days head,chest, face one day and arms the next.


----------



## MattG (Jul 12, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Here's a tip to keep your razor lasting longer get an old pair of jeans and run the razor blade backwards up the jeans it'll keep the razor sharper. I shave chest head and arms if I could reach my back I would shave that too. But I alternate days head,chest, face one day and arms the next.



Yeah i do face one day then arms and chest next day. Have the wife hit my back once a week or so. The hair remover lasts much longer though, just need to find one that actually works good that wont eat your damn skin off.lol


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jul 12, 2014)

Wax? Or laser? I have too many tattoos to get laser.


----------



## MattG (Jul 12, 2014)

tripletotal said:


> Subbed. Would love to hear what's working. Laser seems like the best but all that money i could be spending on gear...



Yeah expensive as hell. I looked up one of those "no-no" things on amazon and they had one for men thats supposed to be more powerful for thick hair, but reviews were hit and miss and it was like $275. Im not paying that kinda money for a 3 star review product


----------



## MattG (Jul 12, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Wax? Or laser? I have too many tattoos to get laser.



Yeah i didnt think about the tat situation...ive only used the spray on shit that smells like hair activator that dissolves the hair.


----------



## tripletotal (Jul 12, 2014)

Mrs. Triple did laser everywhere using groupons exclusively. It took her a few years but cost half or less of what it would have otherwise. I can't argue with the results. Always so smooth...


----------



## rangerjockey (Jul 12, 2014)

put a small dish of olive oil next to the sink, when your done shaving rinse razor, then keep your razor in the oil.  It prevents rusting and dulling of the blades and you can re-use and save some cash.  then you can buy an extra 20ml at the end of the year.


----------



## thebrick (Jul 13, 2014)

My wife hates body razor stubble, so these days, I "manscape" chest and arm hair down with a trimmer, but do not shave. I have had my back waxed for years and it really works. I started out very hairy and after this time, even if I don't wax for a very long time, the hair grows back much, much finer and thinner than the old days. The first few times hurt like a mofo tho if you are hairy like I was. Much more painful than any of my tattoos. + you might break out the first few times as you are ripping the hair out at the roots.


----------



## MattG (Jul 13, 2014)

thebrick said:


> My wife hates body razor stubble, so these days, I "manscape" chest and arm hair down with a trimmer, but do not shave. I have had my back waxed for years and it really works. I started out very hairy and after this time, even if I don't wax for a very long time, the hair grows back much, much finer and thinner than the old days. The first few times hurt like a mofo tho if you are hairy like I was. Much more painful than any of my tattoos. + you might break out the first few times as you are ripping the hair out at the roots.



How often on the back waxing, every 2-3 weeks? Expensive?


----------



## thebrick (Jul 13, 2014)

MattG said:


> How often on the back waxing, every 2-3 weeks? Expensive?



I go about every 6-7 weeks these days. If you really want to stay on top of it, every 4 weeks was plenty for me. I know a woman that is a one person shop and she charges me $55 and it takes about 1/2 hour. These days, it does not hurt at all and when done I am as smooth and soft as a baby's butt


----------



## tripletotal (Jul 13, 2014)

thebrick said:


> I go about every 6-7 weeks these days. If you really want to stay on top of it, every 4 weeks was plenty for me. I know a woman that is a one person shop and she charges me $55 and it takes about 1/2 hour. These days, it does not hurt at all and when done I am as smooth and soft as a baby's butt


Sounds like something to try. I experimented with waxing, but got a lot of ingrown hairs that I had to literally dig out with a needle. Probably should go the pro route this time...


----------



## thebrick (Jul 13, 2014)

tripletotal said:


> Sounds like something to try. I experimented with waxing, but got a lot of ingrown hairs that I had to literally dig out with a needle. Probably should go the pro route this time...



I do know that there are different types of wax and I have heard her mention the "grain" or the direction the hair is growing and she will give it a rip depending on that. Also might be my hair/skin type as I have not had that problem fortunately.


----------



## tripletotal (Jul 14, 2014)

thebrick said:


> I do know that there are different types of wax and I have heard her mention the "grain" or the direction the hair is growing and she will give it a rip depending on that. Also might be my hair/skin type as I have not had that problem fortunately.


Thanks, Brick. I'm gonna give it a shot. Ill find a cute, friendly girl to rip out my hair. Hopefully that will keep me distracted...


----------



## srd1 (Jul 14, 2014)

Made me think of that scene in the 40 year old virgin where he gets his chest waxed lmao funny as hell.


----------



## ProFIT (Jul 14, 2014)

MattG said:


> Yeah expensive as hell. I looked up one of those "no-no" things on amazon and they had one for men thats supposed to be more powerful for thick hair, but reviews were hit and miss and it was like $275. Im not paying that kinda money for a 3 star review product



My girl was using the no-no and she says it actually does work.

I don't think everything will work for everyone. Too many different body compositions out there for there to be a one size fits all, so to speak.

I have had friends that went with the laser hair removal and it worked. Then when they started back on heavy doses of Test the hair started coming back.


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 14, 2014)

I had laser done on my back years ago. It definitely got rid of a lot of hair. And the hair that's left is really fine.
Now, I get waxed when I feel I need it. I used to pay $30 but a new shop just opened within walking distance so I'm now paying $45.

The rest of the body I shave.I'm lazy so I don't shave as often as I should. So hair gets a little long so I need something that rinses well. I use the Mach 3.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jul 17, 2014)

http://www.epicdash.com/the-46-most...-every-human-being-needs-to-make-life-easier/

#27


----------



## dorian777 (Jul 17, 2014)

Don't do it like this whatever you do.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jul 17, 2014)

That's freakin awesome


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 17, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> The 46 Most Brilliant Life Hacks Every Human Being Needs To Make Life Easier
> 
> #27



Gonna try that.

BTW, there was some good stuff in there. :headbang:


----------



## Old Man River (Jul 17, 2014)

*I got your back brother!*

:lightbulbhoe2006, here is a tip for shaving the back. I go to Walgreens and buy a couple of bamboo back scratchers.One I use for scratching and one for shaving! I duct tape a triple headed razor on, get in the shower and go to town on my back,etc. I need to patent a razor extension device!Ha! Later,OMR


----------



## MattG (Jul 18, 2014)

Old Man River said:


> :lightbulbhoe2006, here is a tip for shaving the back. I go to Walgreens and buy a couple of bamboo back scratchers.One I use for scratching and one for shaving! I duct tape a triple headed razor on, get in the shower and go to town on my back,etc. I need to patent a razor extension device!Ha! Later,OMR



I was thinking about doing the same thing only with a long wooden spoon or other kitchen utensil


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 24, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> The 46 Most Brilliant Life Hacks Every Human Being Needs To Make Life Easier
> 
> #27



Glad I saw this..half the ideas I coulda used enroute..lol.  as in exit signs on top mean ramp direction then lost wouldnt be accomplished 
How can jeans sharpen razor when razor is recessed twin blade..

Back to subject. ..  Wax is best and 50 $ and I love pain.. asian wax and nail shops do it best.. they got it down..


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 24, 2014)

Too late OMR.. I dig your texas wings too..


----------



## squatster (Jul 24, 2014)

There are some clothing materials that pull the hair- but works great for getting rid of the hair - I will have to find the one I have and see what material it is.
Also I always go back and forth with my razor while shaving - the back stroke really does clean them out and sharpen them. Been using the same Gillette for a year now - still works great - doesn't work as good with Bic or the other brands


----------



## squatster (Jul 24, 2014)

Also tried the spray hair removers- tough to spray the back - sprayed it all over my head and got the dog - the need to make an easy applicator for the hard to reach places - on the peptides - the hair grows so fast and I am so pumped all the time my range of motion is like a T-rex


----------



## thebrick (Jul 24, 2014)

Old Man River said:


> :lightbulbhoe2006, here is a tip for shaving the back. I go to Walgreens and buy a couple of bamboo back scratchers.One I use for scratching and one for shaving! I duct tape a triple headed razor on, get in the shower and go to town on my back,etc. I need to patent a razor extension device!Ha! Later,OMR



That's actually a very good idea. I have one of those at my desk. If I didn't, some itches would never be fixed!


----------



## psych (Jul 25, 2014)

I just have my girl friend do it....then slippery sex in the shower.


----------



## amateurmale (Jul 25, 2014)

The best hair remover is Masteron.


----------



## Old Man River (Jul 26, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Too late OMR.. I dig your texas wings too..



IB, that's a fucking Cowboys fan! Look at that star on the side of that pumpkin head! Funny as shit!Later,OMR


----------



## squatster (Aug 31, 2014)

Go to amazon and type in back shavers - there are a shit load out there


----------



## Alinshop (Aug 31, 2014)

MattG said:


> Yeah i didnt think about the tat situation...ive only used the spray on shit that smells like hair activator that dissolves the hair.



Does the Nair for men work well?


----------



## squatster (Sep 9, 2014)

I haven't found the near for men in my local stores yet, I'd like to try it out


----------



## MattG (Sep 9, 2014)

Alinshop said:


> Does the Nair for men work well?



Meh, not too impressed. Smells like shit, and unless you have thin hair it doesnt work worth a crap. I had to leave it on the maximum time to do any good, and ended up taking some small hunks of skin off cause it burnt my damn skin.lol. it did last a lot longer that way, no stubble for a few days. Normally that happens overnight. I wont bother again thats for sure.



squatster said:


> I haven't found the near for men in my local stores yet, I'd like to try it out



Rite aid in my area has it, but i got mine from amazon for around $6


----------

